# Abyss from Dawesome is pretty Awesome



## acousticshade (Jul 31, 2021)

Not really a review, but a showcase of what you can do with this new synth. Included is a link to a bunch of free presets (no strings attached, no signing up or leaving e-mail addresses, etc). I'll probably do a full review in an upcoming video.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

This is such a great video! I had linked to it in my ABYSS thread here as well, before you joined VI-C:






The Dawesome Thread - ABYSS and NOVUM discussion. New synth KULT released December 22, 22!


Great! Benn Jordan joins in too! By the looks of it, he will do a giveaway too.




vi-control.net





@Peter V is participating in the dialogue there as well, which is (d)awesome. Since you mention you have some ideas and constructive criticisms for future iterations of the synth, I figured I’d invite you to join the discourse.

Looking forward to your review. And thanks for the patches.


----------

